# Beginners fish



## pleco_cory_fan (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm entering the big world of saltwater aquariums and i've come seeking help i was wondering if you guys where able to give me a list of good beginners fish and easy corals to help me on my way.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi pleco_cory_fan.

What is the size of the tank you are planning to set up? Any damsels are good to start with but I must warn you that these fish can be rather aggressive and you'll want to get rid of them sooner than you can expect. Green chromis is peaceful and is a good fish to start with.

Good luck with the salty side.


----------



## pleco_cory_fan (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm going for a 20 gal at the moment lupin thanks for your suggestions yeah the salt side is sure getting exciting but at the moment I'm just continuing my research all suggestions welcome.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

20 gallon doesnt leave room for much of an option on things. look into gobies as most of them are pretty good. also for corals good beginners are mushrooms and polyps, they also do not require super strong lighting.


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

ive read that you could keep a firefish in a tank that size but not sure. ocellaris clowns stay pretty small too.


----------

